

4 things I learned from my failed startup - amey1908
http://ameyakulkarni.com/2014/02/01/4-things-i-learned-from-my-failed-startup/

======
cykho
Right on. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
amey1908
I am glad my experience helps fellow entrepreneurs in its own little way!

